# Overwhelmed With All Those Folding Chairs



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone come up with any storage ideas for all the folding chairs that end up on the floor of the garage? Sure, they each have their neat little storage bags, but they have to be moved to load up the garage. Would it be possible to somehow bungee them to the bottom of the folding bed?


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Mary said:


> Has anyone come up with any storage ideas for all the folding chairs that end up on the floor of the garage? Sure, they each have their neat little storage bags, but they have to be moved to load up the garage. Would it be possible to somehow bungee them to the bottom of the folding bed?


Joy and I have found that our folding chairs, all four of them, fit very nicely in the space between the two dinette seats. At tear down time, before we lay the folded dinette table across the two seats, we lay a blanket down in the cavity between the seats and put the four folded chairs on top of the blanket. We drape the blanket over the front kick plates of the two seats so that the chairs do not scratch the seats. Then we put the folded dinette table on top. This has provided a neat and secure arrangement for us.

I understand that your trailer is different from ours and this suggestion might not work for you.

Rick


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We keep our four bag chairs in the rear storage compartment, under the rear slide.

Now if I could find a place to store the zero gravity chairs!

Doug


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

duggy said:


> Now if I could find a place to store the zero gravity chairs!
> 
> Doug


I just figured out this weekend that our zero gravity chairs fit very nicely between the seats of the booth along with 2 6' folding tables. (The ones that fold in half). I stood the table on the side and put the chairs in their bags and tables all in there and they road very nicely!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

RLP14 said:


> Now if I could find a place to store the zero gravity chairs!
> 
> Doug


I just figured out this weekend that our zero gravity chairs fit very nicely between the seats of the booth along with 2 6' folding tables. (The ones that fold in half). I stood the table on the side and put the chairs in their bags and tables all in there and they road very nicely!
[/quote]

Unfortunately that won't work for us. We have the U-shaped dinette with the new table that's all legs underneath. It's hard to store the corner pillows under the table when it's down for a bed.

thanks anyways for the tip,

Doug


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

duggy said:


> We keep our four bag chairs in the rear storage compartment, under the rear slide.
> 
> Now if I could find a place to store the zero gravity chairs!
> 
> Doug


Doug, We'll have the same problem, we have a 250rs ordered and just bought 2 large zero gravity chairs. I was hoping to store them under the lower bunk bed storage area, have you tried that spot? Is the rear storage area behind the spare tire a fairly large storage area compared to the other exterior compartments? I know it is wider than the others, but I never have looked inside that compartment?


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We store our 3 zero G chairs on edge beside the Queen bed (along with the folding 6' plastic table). They take up way too much room in the garage.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TimbaJack said:


> We keep our four bag chairs in the rear storage compartment, under the rear slide.
> 
> Now if I could find a place to store the zero gravity chairs!
> 
> Doug


Doug, We'll have the same problem, we have a 250rs ordered and just bought 2 large zero gravity chairs. I was hoping to store them under the lower bunk bed storage area, have you tried that spot? Is the rear storage area behind the spare tire a fairly large storage area compared to the other exterior compartments? I know it is wider than the others, but I never have looked inside that compartment?
[/quote]

Under the bunk at the front would work, except I've already used that space for other things. Here's a link to my under bunk mod My link

The rear storage area is only about a foot deep by 16" tall. I've put storage hooks at each side to store hoses and cables, and holders for a broom & mop across the "front" wall of the cupboard. The center gets piled with other stuff. I got tired of folding down the spare tire, so I did this mod Undermount spare tire
Best mod yet!

Enjoy the new trailer. We're loving ours!

Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We carry our zero gravity chairs in the back of the van. They travel fine there, but I have to take them out (plus any other camping gear) for the week, while I use the truck for work. Just more things to remember to pack each weekend.

Doug


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the storage suggestions, I sure do like your front bunk storage mod, looks like I will have some work to do when we get ours!


----------

